# Long Weekend spur report 5/18 & 5/19



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

Left around noon friday and fished our way to the spur, lots of scattered grass. picked up one small wahoo and got out our swordfish baits out. sometime after midnight we started jigging up blackfins in our underwater lights, lost a few to sharks. just when it got light enough to see we saw yellowfins busting around the boat. hooked 2 on rapala sub-walks. caught a 30 pounder lost a 50 pounder to sharks. trolled all day more scattered grass and one nice cow dolphin.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report, we were out there a couple weeks ago and the scattered grass made trolling miserable


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

x2 on scattered grass !


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

ya man. anytime you can get away and come back safe ats a good day


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

How far is the spur from destin?


----------



## JDkingfishersdad (May 25, 2012)

Scattered grass trolling sucks

Tie a clip from below the water line, like from a swim platform or trim tab. I have seen an upside down outrigger. 

The trick is to keep your bait, line, etc. below the weeds that are floating.

If it's in the prop wash it works, at least for a small boat. Peace. Never Boasting, Always teaching


----------

